# looking for PCIe graphics Card with Xvideo



## spaxx (Jul 10, 2009)

Helo,

Im looking for a relatively inexpensive PCIe-Graphics card, preferrable Radeon that has XVideo support and works well with myth-TV on FreeBSD (as I read on myth-tv page, xv is needed to work well).

The price should be about 50$-60$.
If anyone can recommend a good one I would be very happy.
Thank you a lot.


----------



## adamk (Jul 10, 2009)

Nearly all radeons support Xv these days.  If you want a card that has some 3D support as well, any card with an r500 GPU would suffice (the x1650, for example, which has some fanless models).  They are getting harder and harder to find, though.

Adam


----------



## spaxx (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there,

what do you know about xv support of a Radeon from the HD4000 series.
For example the Radeon HD4350 DI 512LP silent?
Is this equipped with xv support?


----------



## adamk (Jul 10, 2009)

The HD4350 appears to be an RV710 GPU, and is listed in the FreeBSD drm_pciids.h file (at least on -CURRENT).  This means that DRM support is available for it and there is accelerated 2D support, along with Xv support for the card.

Adam


----------



## spaxx (Jul 11, 2009)

How do you know that with the Xv support?


----------



## adamk (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been following the development of the open source radeon driver on linux and freebsd for years.  Every single radeon on the market is now supported with open source 2D drivers, including EXA and Xv support on linux.  The FreeBSD codebase for the DRM kernel module is, last I heard, up-to-date with the linux codebase.

Adam


----------



## spaxx (Jul 11, 2009)

OK thanks a lot


----------

